
Apple New AirPods Pro Best-Selling Headphones with Active Noise Cancellation - inoplanium
https://reportagram.net/gadgets/1285-apple-announces-new-airpods-pro-best-selling-headphones-with-active-noise-cancellation.html
======
inoplanium
The Apple’s H1 chip allows you to play audio with minimal delay. Using the
pressure sensor on the case, you can easily control music and calls, as well
as switch from Active Noise Cancellation to Transparency mode or vice versa.
The Announce Messages with Siri feature allows you to listen to text messages
through AirPods. And thanks to the Audio Sharing function, you can listen to
music, podcasts and any other audio together with the other through two pairs
of AirPods. Play, watch movies and listen to songs together.

~~~
cde-v
You should copy and paste more from the article.

